# Access - Gruppe nach berechnetem GruppenSumme Feld sortieren



## Joern Schreiber (5. April 2006)

*Access - Gruppe nach berechnetem Summenfeld sortieren*

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling in der Verwendung von Access und habe ein Probelem 
bei der Erstellung eines Berichtes.

Ich mache gerade eine Wettkampf-Auswertung.
Hierbei können Teilnehmer einer Mannschaft Punke erzielen - die zusammengezogen 
das Ergebnis der Mannschaft ergeben.

Dieses Gesamtergebnis errechne ich innerhalb des Berichtes durch eine Addition "Über Gruppe" ... und das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.

ABER

Das Problem hierbei ist nun, dass das Gruppenergebnis nun die Plazierung der Mannschaft beeinflusst - und ich möchte nun, das die Mannschaft mit den meisten Gesamtpunkten an 1. Stelle ist ... und die nachfolgenden nach Punkten absteigend sortiert.

FRAGE

Kann ich einen Bericht nach Werten sortieren, die erst im Bericht selbst berechnet werden? Und wenn ja - wie ?


----------



## TheBadDwarf (10. April 2006)

Hallo Joern,

da alle Deine Angaben zu Punkten etc. doch eh in einer Datenbank gespeichert werden, dann wende doch darauf vor der Ausgabe eines Berichtes eine Sortierung an (notfalls über eine temporäre Tabelle). Du lässt dann halt einfach das sortierte Ergebnis in deinem Bericht ausgeben. Das sollte eigentlich Dein Problem beheben.

MfG
TheBadDwarf


----------

